# Apples - the best to eat out of hand



## applecruncher (Sep 22, 2017)

I love crunchy, juicy apples.  :doh:  At a job, a co-worker once said "Hey _applecruncher_, I'm trying to concentrate."

For decades I stuck to red delicious and Granny Smith.

But earlier this year I found one I like better:  *Breaburn*. Just the right amount of tartness, sweetness, crunch, and juice.  Yum!  Best time is late night while watching TV. Sometimes I even prefer an apple to ice cream...yes!  Another good one is the large *Fuji.*  The *Gala* is my third choice.

Anyone else have a favorite?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 22, 2017)

Apples are much neater to eat than tacos!!  I like delicious and Gala.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't care much for apples, but my grandson LOVES Honeycrisp apples. Expensive.  He also likes Pink Lady.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 22, 2017)

I only eat Fuji, so I guess they are my favorite.


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 22, 2017)

Just about any apple except red "delicious", because it's not.  Had a tasty Gala from Sprouts last night.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 22, 2017)

My favorite has always been Winesap; but you seldom see those in the stores anymore. My second favorite is the big Rome apples. I know they are supposed to be classified as for baking; but I love the taste of them, not too sour and not too sweet. I like apples with peanut butter, or with soft cheese, and sometimes that is all I need for a whole meal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2017)

My favorite is Pink Lady, on the tart side but not as tart as Granny Smiths.  I've actually been eating a small Pink Lady every evening for heartburn that used to be an issue for me, since then I rarely find the need for nightly baking soda or Tums....all good, thanks to Mother Nature.  An apple a day make sense to me now, although I'm not a big fruit or veggie eater.  Next choice is Braeburns.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 22, 2017)

I like Golden Delicious and good old Macintosh apples. Macs seem to have a more tender peel.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 24, 2017)

I grew up in apple country and love them.  Favorite is Honey Crisp or Gala for just eating (unpeeled), Rome or Granny Smith for cooking.


----------



## dollie (Sep 24, 2017)

i love red delious apples buuuut when i went to the grocery store today 1 apple 1.79 i put it back on the shelf


----------



## hearlady (Sep 24, 2017)

Pink Lady is my favorite also. I like McIntosh but only if very fresh.
I slice them with one of those round slice/core tools then run a lemon wedge over them. Sprinkle with cinnamon and it's like Apple pie. I bring those to work in a baggie and eat on the way home.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 24, 2017)

My favorite is pink lady and golden delicious ..I like the tart tasting  apples ,Granny smith is tart , but not sweet enough for my taste ..,I try to eat a apple everyday


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 1, 2017)

I usually buy gala but honeycrisp and pink lady are good  too.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2017)

I forgot about-
Macoun apple.  Macoun apples are pronounced Macoon, the apple that the people of  New England love.  

It's also one of the parents of the Honeycrisp.

http://www.honeycrispapples.org/macoun_apple.html


----------

